# Building the New Wood Shop



## popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

*Planning*

I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


Good luck with your shop. I'm interested in reading about it, as I've been planning DreamShop 1.0 for quite a while now!

JP


----------



## tomakazi (May 30, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


Hey Popeye Jr. you must be excited!!! I'm a contractor and I have been building for more than 25 years, if you have any questions please feel free to ask. I'd be more than happy to help.

Tom


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


How big will the shop be? Keep us posted onn the progress.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


congrtas on the shop plan, there are plenty of lumber jocks here to help with advice…just ask and take notes and then you will of coarse have sleepless nights, as you lay there building it in your head..and projects you will make….a very exciting event….when i built mine i knew i wanted a certain size..not to big and not to small….if its a hobby..then you dont need a huge shop if you plan it right….and if its going to be a one man shop then that figures into it also…..mine is 20×30 with 10 foot walls and open rafters, as i live in the south and really dont need it insulated..however it would be nice for cooling it…but that would run a big bill ..well have fun and make sure its how ya want it..its a pain to go back after the fact…..grizzman


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


Wow lucky you, there is no way I could get away with building one on the lot I'm on. I know a guy who built a shop near you, on Gould Cres. last year. He is a great guy and I'm sure would be happy to share his experiences with you. Let me know if you want to talk to him.

Al


----------



## popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


the shop will be 24 X 18 ft with 10 ft walls. It will have two man doors and a 9×7 ft roll up door. There will be 1 16 inch high by 96 inch long window at the 6 ft mark facing the neighbours house and two 4×4 ft windows facing into the yard. The roof has a 5 -12 pitch which will be shingled and will have a 14 inch whirley gig to suck out all the hot air. The whole shop will be insulated for our cold Northern winters. and will be heated by a 8 ft radiant gas heater in the winter. I plan to finish the inside walls with plywood painted white, that makes it nicer for hanging and screwing things to the wall. I havent planned out the inside yet but that will come soon.


----------



## medicnurse70 (Jan 28, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Planning*
> 
> I started thinking about building a new wood shop back in early February. One night while i was working down in my finished basement little work shop and I had just finished making a bunch of cuts with the table saw and looked up to see that the room was filled with sawdust and then i looked down and seen the air intake vent for the furnace. I thought to myself this is it. I can't keep going on like this. I MUST BUILD A PROPER WOOD SHOP!!! And so the planning began. I read books on framing walls and trusses and roofing and siding and wiring and then i sat down and came up with my 15 page propasal for the city to get the Permit. I wouldn't doubt it but there is propably just as much time spent in the design and planning stage as there will be in actually building.


I have a 1900's carriage house timber frame (20×32) laying in my driveway that I am thinking of reconstructing into my shop. I have some of the siding and many of the rough sawn floor planks will make great rafters. Just need the motivation to reconstruct it. I disassembled it from it's site and moved it to my house in a Budget truck. I am only in for the cost of the truck ($98.00) as the former owner "just wanted it out of there"


----------



## popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

*foundation and framing the walls*

The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
.
.








.
After I had the city inspector come and check the forms and rebar placement and give me the OK to continue they poured the concrete while I was away for the weekend. I had marked out where all the anchor bolts were to be inserted on the forms and they poured the concrete and polished it to a nice glass like finish. Wow what agreat job they did!
.
.








.
.
I wasted no time in getting to it as I had all the lumber and sheating on hand. I borrowed an air nailer and compressor and away we went. i framed the long wall with the skinny window first and the the back wall with the man door next. That first 24Ft side was was very heavy as we had pre sheated it. it took all of us to get it up into place. Thanks guy's for all the help!
.
.








.
.








.
.
That pretty much concluded our first day of framing and it was time for a BBQ and Beer.
.
.


----------



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


Great start!! I look forward to seeing the pictures of your progress.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


looks good….can't wait to see more..I love it when a shop is born…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


This looks like you are off to a really good start on your shop. It always is exciting to share the experience of a shop's evolution so this will be a nice series to follow. I am looking forward to seeing the next installment.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


It's gonna be nice! Great that you found a bunch of guys who'll help for hamburgers and beer. Nice to have good friends. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


Looks great so far. Keep the pics comming. It is really fun watching a shop come together.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


I've been through this myself, and it's always fun to see others doing it while looking forward with great anticipation to their finished shop. Good start!


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


Wow great job. You and the contractor really didn't waste any time, looks like you've got a lot done in a very short time.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


The birth of another shop - always brings a tear of joy to my eye.


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


I can see it already…...!! should have made it 2 feet wider !!....  but you gotta start somewhere…good job.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

popeye said:


> *foundation and framing the walls*
> 
> The foundation was the only part of this that I contracted out. I had never done it before and did not want to mess it up. Once I decided on a contractor and we agreed to a price they set work promptly. Peeling back the grass, grinding out an old stump, digging down and leveling the ground, building the forms and finally laying in the rebar and lots of it for our harsh canadian winters.
> .
> ...


The slab looks nice.


----------



## popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

*Finishing the rest of the walls*

After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
.
.








.
.
Wow, how easy that was with two smaller sections to lift and manouver into place. we waited till we had the wall completed and then sheeted it after. 
.
.








.
.
The next day all we had to do was finish the front wal which was pretty easy compared to the rest of the walls. With that done and in place we sheated it and put the top cap on to pull it all together. How exciting that was to see it all come together.
.
.








.
.
Well that was another good weekend of building. It's sure nice when the weather co-operates and you have lots of good friends willing to work for beer and food. Cheers guys.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


wow how great is that, can't wait for photos.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


good to get the dream going !
you'll be having fun in there in no time .
real nice framing ,
enjoy .


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


This is really starting to look more and more like a shop!!  It is nice to see a construction project coming together like this one is.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


Looking good Popeye…......nice job.


----------



## rossbotics (May 5, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


Hey popeye, thats the begining of a new world for you, let us see the progress of your new shop as you go along ( pictures )
Doug


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


Great job, it's coming along quite quickly.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


It's fun watching your dream become a reality. Looks like it will be real nice to work there.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


I bet your neighbours love your shop to


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


The shop looks great!


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

popeye said:


> *Finishing the rest of the walls*
> 
> After struggling to lift the first long wall I decided that we better split the the other long wall into two parts as it had two 4×4 windows and a man door. we finished the first half and raised it into place. Then began building the second half.
> .
> ...


That project looks like a blast. I love doing that stuff. Enjoy your project.

danr


----------



## popeye (Jan 10, 2009)

*finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*

Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


It is Beautiful. I think that you are THE MAN!


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


Nice size, I'm jealous.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


Nice progress on the shop.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


The shop is looking great! Keep the pictures coming. Nice job so far. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


I hope to see you will be able to get in there soon and start making some sawdust. 
How do you feel now? Nervous ? Anxious? .... I've gone through that…mixed feeling actually.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


The shop is looking pretty good. I have always thought that a stand alone shop was the way to go.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyroofer (Feb 19, 2010)

popeye said:


> *finishing the roof,shingles,doors and windows*
> 
> Well its been about four months since my last blog entry on framing the walls. The shop is now pretty much complete. All that is left now to do is decide where to build the benches and now to organize it. I'll leave that for the next blog entry. It was quite a journey. I never would have imagined how much work it actually was being a first time builder. I read a ton of "how to books" and asked alot of questions to the Pros and had every little detail planned out . Well shall we proceed with the pictures? !</<a href="http://s371.photobucket.com/albums/oo160/wade_foreman/New%20work%20shop/?action=view&current=june1909018.jpg" target="_blank">a>! !! Well thats it for now, In my next entry I will have some pics of the shop fully finished with sophets,facia,gutters,lights and Hardi board siding! ( Very nice looking siding) Cheers


What impresses me the most is the grass around the construction sight. Usually the mud is ankle deep in every job site I have worked on. Looks great!


----------

